# Pose ideas for two sisters



## ampsonic (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello! 

First post here! I'm a non-professional, who is going to be shooting two twenty something sisters on Saturday. Just looking for some fun pose ideas, as I'm used to shooting couples. We are probably going to head to the "riverwalk", a nice downtown area with trees, river (obviously), covered bridges, fountains, ect.. 

Shooting with a Nikon D50, 55mm 1.8 mostly. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

